# Hermannsweg komplett am 28. Juni



## abbath (14. Juni 2011)

Es wird der komplette Hermannsweg bis Rheine gefahren, ca.155km. Wir fahren zügig, aber kein Rennen. Es werden nur kurze Versorgungspausen gemacht.

Fahrtechnisch ist die Geschichte bis auf einige kurze Abschnitte nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Ihr solltet aber wirklich gute Kondition mitbringen.

Wie gesagt: wir fahren kein Rennen oder Ausscheidungsfahren. Wenn allerdings jemand deutlich schwächer als der Rest der Gruppe ist, müssten wir uns ggF. trennen - das gilt natürlich auch für deutlich stärkere Mitfahrer. Ihr solltet also notfalls in der Lage sein, die Tour alleine zu Ende zu fahren, oder den nächsten Bahnhof zu finden.
Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert.

Wir fahren um 6:05Uhr mit der Bahn in Bielefeld ab, Ankunft in Horn-Bad Meinberg um 7:09Uhr

Rückweg mit der Bahn.


----------



## tangoba62 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ist das korrekt,am 28.06.(Dienstag)  ????
Wäre aber nicht gerade für die arbeitende Bevölkerung geeignet!!

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (16. Juni 2011)

Dafür ist der Weg dann frei 


Wochenende und H-Weg kannste zumindest im östlichen Teil knicken.


----------



## tangoba62 (16. Juni 2011)

na dann viel glück bei der teilnehmerzahl, der termin ist ja wohl eher unglücklich gewählt!!

ich (und mind.2 weitere) wären gern dabei gewesen.

gute fahrt


----------



## abbath (16. Juni 2011)

Ja, schade. War wohl leider auch etwas kurzfristig, aber bei uns (3) passte das so ganz gut.

Lässt sich aber bestimmt mal wiederholen  Dann können wir ja vielleicht einfach sehr früh losfahren, so dass die Schickimickimeile zwischen DT und BI noch nicht so überlaufen ist - oder wir fahren Alternativstrecken, dann ist es halt nicht der H-Weg.

Vielleicht im September?


----------



## Tristero (17. Juni 2011)

Bist Du der Starter dieses Freds? http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=24087

Möchte den Hermann auch gerne machen, allerdings in der klassischen Richtung und ein paar Tage später. Werde auf jeden Fall auch unter der Woche fahren. Wäre super, wenn Du was zur Strecke (Fragen siehe Link) sagen könntest. Auch in der Reifenfrage bin ich noch unschlüssig.

thx!


----------



## abbath (17. Juni 2011)

Ja, der Thread im Tour Forum ist von mir. Also GPS Tracks findest Du im Netz. Teilweise sind immer wieder leichte Abweichungen drin, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist der Weg in beide Richtungen gut ausgeschildert. Großartig verfahren kann man sich eigentlich sowieso nicht, dafür ist der Teuto einfach zu schmal. Dass der Hermannsweg über weite Strecken gleichzeitig der Kammweg des Teutos ist, vereinfacht die Navigation zusätzlich. Der Fahrtechnische Anspruch hält sich in Grenzen. Hier und da sind ein paar kurze Passagen mit einigen Stufen, grobem Schotter oder Wurzeln, aber alles ist prinzipiell sogar mit dem Crossrad fahrbar. Von daher würde ich auch möglichst leichtrollende Reifen wählen.

Man kann aus allem eine Wissenschaft machen, man kann's aber auch lassen.

Melde Dich einfach kurzfristig, wenn Du noch Fragen hast.

Hier noch ein Link zu 'nem GPS Track (nicht von mir und auch nicht getestet - ohne Gewähr!):

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uzqcaolxeehnnrqk&referrer=trackList


----------



## Peter88 (24. Juni 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Vielleicht im September?



geb dann hier bitte kurz bescheid
hätte darauf wohl auch lust


----------



## Tristero (21. Juli 2011)

Wie war's denn?


----------



## judyclt (2. August 2011)

Gibt es Bilder oder einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht?


----------



## Tristero (2. Oktober 2011)

judyclt schrieb:


> Gibt es Bilder oder einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht?



User Abbath hat sich hier abgemeldet.  Habe den Weg am Freitag an einem Stück gemacht. Bericht folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (2. Oktober 2011)

ja cool


bin schon gespannt!


----------



## judyclt (3. Oktober 2011)

> Habe den Weg am Freitag an einem Stück gemacht. Bericht folgt.



Hut ab. Das freut mich.


----------



## judyclt (17. Oktober 2011)

Hast du ein paar Infos, Bilder oder einen Track zur Strecke? In meiner Berufsgruppe kündigen sich 14 freie Tage an, die bei gutem Wetter für den Hermannsweg genutzt werden könnten.


----------



## Tristero (18. Oktober 2011)

Infos viele - alles was Du wissen willst. Frag mich. Bin ost-west gefahren. Das ist bis auf ganz wenige punktuelle Ausnahmen (Treppen) alles fahrbar.

Track hatte ich einen gut bewerteten von GPSies, der sogar schon für Etrex optimiert war: 500 Punkte. Der war Mist. Nicht wegen der weniges Punkte, sondern weil er nicht dem Hermann entsprach, sondern konsequent flache,  schnelle Umfahrungen wählte. D.h. ich bin lange ohne Track gefahren. Ganz im Westen wurds besser. Gibt aber über die Wanderseiten sicherlich auch gute. Musste Dir dann evtl. runterrechnen und zerteilen.

Für Photos hatte ich keine Zeit. Leider.

Wie willst Du ihn machen? In einem Tag ist er (für durchschnittliche Hobbysportler wie meiner einer) hart; in zweien fährt man immer noch überwiegend Rad, kann sich aber die ein oder andere auch längere Pause gönnen; nimmt man sich drei Tage, kann man sich auch richtig was angucken. Auch Letzteres finde ich gar nicht so abwegig, denn da gibt's so einiges. Du musst wissen, außer dass da zig Millionen Steine liegen habe ich von der Strecke nicht allzu viel mitbekommen.


----------



## judyclt (18. Oktober 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Ich habe auch ein Etrex und nutze dank deiner Info dann lieber genaue GPS-Daten der Wanderfreunde, welche ich mir selbst auf mehrere Tracks unterteile. Das ist imho auf längere Strecken sinnvoller als diese dämliche 500Punkte-Beschränkung.

Habe zwar ein eher leichtes und flottes Hardtail (Stevens M9) und bin einigermaßen fit, aber ich prügel die Strecke nicht an einem Tag durch. Schönes Herbstwetter mit tollen Aussichten genieße ich lieber und dann kommt auch Madame mit . Man kommt ja recht gut per Bahn an jede Stelle der Strecke.

Letzte Frage: Fährt man hinsichtlich Steigung/Gefälle sowie Attraktivität von Trails besser in Ost-West (grob PB-Rheine) oder in West-Ost Richtung?


----------



## Tristero (19. Oktober 2011)

judyclt schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich habe auch ein Etrex und nutze dank deiner Info dann lieber genaue GPS-Daten der Wanderfreunde, welche ich mir selbst auf mehrere Tracks unterteile. Das ist imho auf längere Strecken sinnvoller als diese dämliche 500Punkte-Beschränkung.
> 
> ...



Gerne. Cooles Bike hast Du. Jahrgang?
Ich gurke immer noch auf einem 2000er Merida Sydney rum (ZEG-Version der Matts-Reihe). Gabel und ein paar andere Teile natürlich nicht mehr original. Trotzdem, dessen Übergewicht spürt man bei so langen Sachen schon. Das eigene natürlich auch. 

Mit der Frage der Fahrtrichtung habe ich mich auch gequält. Vor allem, weil ich ja in einem Tag fahren wollte (ist gewissermaßen ein Kindheitstraum von mir gewesen), 80% der Strecke aber nicht kannte und daher nicht wusste, wie schnell das läuft, wie schwierig das ist, etc.   Wollte eigentlich erst klassisch West-Ost, hab's dann aber, wie Du liest, doch umgekehrt gemacht.

Vor- und Nachteile in meinen Augen:

West-Ost:
+ klassisch(er)
+ Strecke wird zunehmend interessanter (ist relativ, bis Hörstel ist es schon sehr schön, halt anders); man endet am höchsten Punkt.
+ bei Start in Rheine 20km, um sich warm zu fahren 
- 200hm mehr (aber bei der Gesamthöhe eigentlich schon wieder fast egal)
- evtl. Befahrbarkeit. Bin zwischenzeitlich nochmal Iburg-Borgholzhsn hin und zurück gefahren und kann jetzt Folgendes sagen: Bis dahin kommste alles hoch mit Ausnahme eines kurzen Zickzacktrails mit Stufen bei Sudenfeld. Luisenturm ist aber je nach Untersetzung (bei mir: 22/32) und Steigfähigkeit Deines Bikes im unteren Teil hart (deutlich problematischer als andersrum). Hauptproblem dürfte aber der Anstieg zum Hermannsdenkmal sein, wie auch das letzte Stück zur Lippischen Velmerstot - müssen aber andere sagen.
- bei Start in Rheine nervige, flache 20km im Zickzack über Sandwege, bis es endlich losgeht.

Ost-West
+ Befahrbarkeit. Die Abfahrten machen richtig Laune und man kommt alles hoch - von ein paar Treppen mal abgesehen. 
+ weniger hm. Bereinigt, d.h. abzügl. der zusätzlichen durch Verfahrerei und Eskapaden (war auch an der Preußischen Velmerstot und am Gr. Freden - beides übrigens dringend zu empfehlen) entstandenen, dürften es in dieser Richtung ca. 3800hm sein. Mein Vista meinte jedenfalls 4100hm.
+ am Ende kann man es schön nach Rheine ausrollen lassen - oder das auch bleiben lassen. 
- weniger hm.
- unklassisch.
- die letzten 20km nach Rheine sind nur noch nervig.

Meine Wahl stand im Zeichen der Eintagestour. Ausschlaggebend waren Berichte von Bekannten, dass der Ostteil der Strecke sehr anspruchsvoll sei (stimmt definitiv nicht) und das Argument der tageszeitlichen Helligkeit. Da Letzteres bei Dir keine Rolle spielen dürfte, würde ich mich bei der Wahl zwischen Spannungsbogen und Befahrbarkeit vermutlich für Ersteres entscheiden. Werde ich jedenfalls nächstes Jahr so machen, wenn ich im Hochsommer die ganze Tour andersrum versuche. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (19. Oktober 2011)

Mein Bike ist auch schon ein altes Eisen. Ist ein 2002er Modell, das aber immer gut gepflegt wurde. Sah vor ein paar Jahren mal so aus (heute einfach mit mehr Kratzern):
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/bild431.jpg/

Vielleicht mache ich die Fahrtrichtung auch einfach spontan fest. Abschnitte wie Velmerstot-Bielefeld oder Dissen-Ibbenbüren kenne ich schon von diversen Touren. Daher macht die Spannung nicht so viel aus. Vielleicht lockt mich dann eher die Fahrbarkeit von Ost nach West. Erstmal brauche ich gutes Wetter und wenig Arbeit. Besten Dank für die Streckeninfos.


----------



## judyclt (23. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute mal den "H" von Bielefeld nach Dissen und über Werther zurück. Ost-West ist zumindest auf diesem Abschnitt hinsichtlich der Trails die deutlich bessere Fahrtrichtung. Tolles Wetter, viele Leute (analog zum Saisonstart im Riesenslalom in Sölden), aber die Abschnitte in Richtung Velmerstot und weiter westlich um Bad Iburg gefallen mir persönlich besser.


----------



## Tristero (24. Oktober 2011)

judyclt schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist auch schon ein altes Eisen. Ist ein 2002er Modell, das aber immer gut gepflegt wurde. Sah vor ein paar Jahren mal so aus (heute einfach mit mehr Kratzern):
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/bild431.jpg/
> 
> Vielleicht mache ich die Fahrtrichtung auch einfach spontan fest. Abschnitte wie Velmerstot-Bielefeld oder Dissen-Ibbenbüren kenne ich schon von diversen Touren. Daher macht die Spannung nicht so viel aus. Vielleicht lockt mich dann eher die Fahrbarkeit von Ost nach West. Erstmal brauche ich gutes Wetter und wenig Arbeit. Besten Dank für die Streckeninfos.



Mit der Mars ist's natürlich richtig leicht. Weißt Du, wieviel es genau wiegt? Ein guter Freund hat die rot-weiße Version. Zwar nur mit Judy, aber dafür mit Tune-LRS. 
Eine Frage hätte ich noch, wo ich den Down-Swing-Umwerfer sehe: Würde ein zweiter Flaschenhalter über die Schelle passen (scheint mir ein Xtasy zu sein)?

Gruß,

Tristero


----------



## judyclt (24. Oktober 2011)

> Mit der Mars ist's natürlich richtig leicht. Weißt Du, wieviel es genau wiegt? Ein guter Freund hat die rot-weiße Version. Zwar nur mit Judy, aber dafür mit Tune-LRS.
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch, wo ich den Down-Swing-Umwerfer sehe: Würde ein zweiter Flaschenhalter über die Schelle passen (scheint mir ein Xtasy zu sein)?



Genau weiß ich es nicht. Die Waage spuckt für uns beide 86kg aus, davon entfallen 10,1kg auf das Stevens. Ob die Waage genau ist? Keine Ahnung. Allerdings sind mittlerweile WCS-Griffe, SLR TT Sattel, Alligator-Bemsscheiben, Leichtbau-Sattelklemme, Conti RaceKing SS, Conti SS-Schläuche usw. angebaut worden. Ab Werk war das Rad mit Sicherheit etwas schwerer.
Der alte XTR-Umwerfer baut sehr schmal. Auf langen Touren nach Partys mit Nachdurstpotential hatte ich darüber schon einen zweiten Flaschenhalter montiert. Klappt problemlos.

Übrigens kann man so voluminöse Reifen wie den 2.2er RaceKing auf dem Hermannsweg zwischen Bielefeld und Dissen gut gebrauchen. Da ist es derbe steinig.


----------



## Tristero (24. Oktober 2011)

judyclt schrieb:


> Genau weiß ich es nicht. Die Waage spuckt für uns beide 86kg aus, davon entfallen 10,1kg auf das Stevens. Ob die Waage genau ist? Keine Ahnung. Allerdings sind mittlerweile WCS-Griffe, SLR TT Sattel, Alligator-Bemsscheiben, Leichtbau-Sattelklemme, Conti RaceKing SS, Conti SS-Schläuche usw. angebaut worden. Ab Werk war das Rad mit Sicherheit etwas schwerer.
> Der alte XTR-Umwerfer baut sehr schmal. Auf langen Touren nach Partys mit Nachdurstpotential hatte ich darüber schon einen zweiten Flaschenhalter montiert. Klappt problemlos.
> 
> Übrigens kann man so voluminöse Reifen mit den 2.2er RaceKing auf dem Hermannsweg zwischen Bielefeld und Dissen gut gebrauchen. Da ist es derbe steinig.



9 Jahre alt und immer noch up to date - sieht man im MTB-Bereich echt selten. Sehr lässig. Bist Du mit der Gabel denn zufrieden?

BI-Dissen ist sicherlich der anspruchsvollste Sektor. Genau genommen: Ascheloh-Dissen. Der 2.2er RK SS ist wenigstens bei trockenen Verhältnissen in meinen Augen die Idealbereifung für den Hermann.

Hab selbst kurzfristig noch von NN auf MK gewechselt. Das war nicht ganz so schlau, da ich die Indien-Billigversion vom MK hatte - kannte mich da bis vor kurzem nicht so aus. Den sollte man jedenfalls meiden.

Werde nun auch mal einen Down Swing-Umwerfer probieren. Sieht zwar nicht so dolle aus, aber auf wackelnden Käfig habe ich keine Lust mehr. Also danke für die Info.


----------



## judyclt (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich persönlich mit mit der Mars Super zufrieden. Sie federt aus heutiger Sicht natürlich fürchterlich, aber ich bin da nicht so anspruchsvoll. Grobe Stöße haut sie weg und mit 13xxg ist sie halt sehr leicht. 1x jährlich gibt's einen Service und alle 8 Wochen muss ich sie mal aufpumpen und Fett reindrücken. Passt. 
Eine aktuelle 7erMRD habe ich schon getestet. Fährt sich traumhaft. Lohnt sich für das Bike aber irgendwie nicht mehr. Brauche ich nicht.

Die Billigvarianten kann man von Schwalbe und Conti in die Tonne treten. Taugen beide nichts. Wofür man sich dann entscheidet ist wohl mehr eine Glaubensfrage. Der RK 2.2 hat halt den Größenvorteil bei brauchbarem Gewicht (460g wiegen meine). Momentan ist der Herrmann wunderbar trocken. Man kommt nicht 1x in den Schlamm.


----------



## Tristero (25. Oktober 2011)

judyclt schrieb:


> Ja, ich persönlich mit mit der Mars Super zufrieden. Sie federt aus heutiger Sicht natürlich fürchterlich, aber ich bin da nicht so anspruchsvoll. Grobe Stöße haut sie weg und mit 13xxg ist sie halt sehr leicht. 1x jährlich gibt's einen Service und alle 8 Wochen muss ich sie mal aufpumpen und Fett reindrücken. Passt.
> Eine aktuelle 7erMRD habe ich schon getestet. Fährt sich traumhaft. Lohnt sich für das Bike aber irgendwie nicht mehr. Brauche ich nicht.
> 
> Die Billigvarianten kann man von Schwalbe und Conti in die Tonne treten. Taugen beide nichts. Wofür man sich dann entscheidet ist wohl mehr eine Glaubensfrage. Der RK 2.2 hat halt den Größenvorteil bei brauchbarem Gewicht (460g wiegen meine). Momentan ist der Herrmann wunderbar trocken. Man kommt nicht 1x in den Schlamm.



Ich fahre Marzocchis MX Comp in der seltenen 85er Version mit ETA. Die ist top, wiegt aber 1800g - jedenfalls die 105er, meine ist vielleicht minimal leichter. Dafür ist das Niederdrucksystem quasi wartungsfrei. Und bei meinem Rahmen lohnt ein Wechsel sicher nicht. Aber wieso sollte sich das bei Dir nicht mehr lohnen? Der M9 ist doch absolut top. Leichtere Alurahmen gibt's doch auch heute nicht.

Mit den Reifen hast Du sicher Recht. Bin zuletzt auch wohnortbedingt mehr Straße gefahren und daher aus der Thematik ein bisschen raus gewesen. Verflixt teuer sind die guten geworden.


----------



## Tristero (28. Mai 2012)

Könnte mir vorstellen, den Weg im Juni oder Juli noch einmal zu machen. Dann in umgekehrter Richtung, also West-Ost. Start aber nicht in Rheine, sondern am Beginn des Teuto in Bevergern. Jmd Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## Tristero (29. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 1 tag?



Ja.


----------



## Tristero (13. September 2012)

Bin Montag gefahren bei top Verhältnissen. Start in Bevergern. Zur Befahrbarkeit kann man sagen, dass im Prinzip fast alles geht mit Ausnahme des Schlussanstiegs zur Velmerstot. Problematisch ist abgesehen vom direkten Gipfelbereich eigentlich nur die Passage entlang des Silberbachs. Letztes Jahr in umgekehrter Richtung habe ich die mehr oder weniger zufällig umgangen, indem ich direkt zur Silbermühle runter bin - deutlich steiler aber vollkommen unproblematisch, da längst nicht so verblockt.

Allen, denen es nicht um das T-Shirt geht, würde ich daher empfehlen, den Silberbach bereits an der Silbermühle - der Weg führt dann direkt über die Terrasse des Vier-Sterne-Hotels  - oder, wenn das unangemessen erscheint, ein kleines Stück flussabwärts zu überqueren und so direkt den Westhang der Velmerstot anzuschneiden. Der Forstweg leitet dann zurück auf den Hermannsweg (in Richtung Velmerstot radelnd an einer Wiese links ab, nicht zu verfehlen).

Gedanken machen kann man sich auch über die Sinnhaftigkeit des Abschnitts zwischen Externsteinen und B1. Parallel zum Hermann, der über einen kleinen Rücken geführt wird, läuft 20m weiter unterhalb der Eggeweg (die beiden Wege sind erst östlich der B1 deckungsgleich!). Der Aufstieg auf den Rücken beträgt von den Externsteinen aus kommend etwa 40hm und dürfte im Kontext der Gesamttour für die meisten Aspiranten eine Schiebepassage darstellen. Abfahrt dann 20hm, zugegebenermaßen witzig. Fazit hier: Lohnt sich nur, wenn man genug Zeit hat, sich oben auf die fest installierten Liegestühle (sic!) zu fläzen.

Der Anstieg zum Hermannsdenkmal ist fahrbar, aber anstrengend. Die Schlüsselstelle, eine ziemlich ausgewaschene Linksverschwenkung des Wegs mit Steilstufe, lässt sich aber imho bergauf vermutlich nur auf der links der Schotterrinne befindlichen Pfadspur überwinden. Alternativ kann man wohl auch nach 20hm links in den Forstweg einbiegen und gemütlich über die Ostseite hochkurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_wood (13. September 2012)

war gerade auf der Suche nach Hermannsweg Berichten, und gleich einen ganz aktuellen gefunden  
Ich möchte den Hermannsweg gerne dies Jahr noch komplett abfahren bevors richtig kalt wird, vielleicht 
auch erst später am Tag losfahren und dann mit Biwak in den nächsten Tag. 

Kannst du etwas zum Zeitaufwand sagen, nur so eine ungefähre Hausnummer, ist klar das Fitness und 
Wetter mitspielen. Ach ja, und gibts es dort Schutzhütten unterwegs?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Tristero (14. September 2012)

Ich fahre immer im Freden den genialen Kammtrail komplett - also auch über den Gr. Freden. Der H-Weg nimmt stattdessen nur den Kl. Freden mit. Richtung Velmerstot ist das sehr leicht zu finden, umgekehrt hingegen ziemlich schwer. GPS wäre hilfreich. Der Trail ist ein absoluter Knaller, da der Kamm teilweise nur so breit ist wie der Weg. Dabei voll fahrbar! Macht netto rund 60hm mehr, aber zusätzlich 80-100hm Trailanstieg, denn der Hermann läuft dort auf Forst. Mit dieser Variante und auf der (originalen) Nordroute über Leeden und die Margarethenegge sind's insgesamt 3700/3900hm - je nach Fahrtrichtung.

Die Schwierigkeiten gestalten sich wie folgt (west-ost): Bis Bevergern flach, teilweise sogar asphaltiert. Dann kommt gleich der erste schöne Trail über den Huckberg, noch westlich vom Mittellandkanal. Bis Dörenthe nun teils angenehme, teils sandige, von Erosionsrinnen durchzogene Trails und Pisten durch Kiefernwälder. Landschaftlich ist das in meinen Augen einer der schönsten Abschnitte. Über Tecklenburg bis eigentlich Bad Iburg dann sehr gepflegte und dementsprechend schnell laufende Wanderwege. Bei Leeden ist auch etwas Asphalt dabei, aber auch ein paar schöne S0-Trails. Zwischen Iburg und Bielefeld hat man - Info stand hier irgendwo im Open Trails-Forum - im Jahr 2010 überaus großzügig Grobschotter ausgebracht. Die Rede war von Abraum einer Baustofffirma. Und das merkt man. Zu den in beiden Richtungen teilweise steilen Anstiegen (aber alles noch fahrbar) kommt die vielfach unverfestigste Auflage hinzu. Wer ein Race-Fully sein Eigen nennt, ist klar im Vorteil. Das ist sicher der anspruchvollste und damit auch langsamste Abschnitt. Zwischen Bielefeld und Oerlinghsn ist's schnell und einfach, da sich gute Forstwege immer wieder mit Teerstücken abwechseln. Ab Oerlinghsn dann keine Straße mehr, dafür mehr hm. Der letztes Jahr noch sehr sandige Abschnitt bei Pivitsheide ist inzwischen weitestgehend ausgebessert worden. Nächste echte Schwierigkeit ist dann der Anstieg zum Hermann himself. Danach kommen, mit Ausnahme der Ortsdurchfahrt Berlebeck schöne, stellenweise wurzelige Trails bis zur B1, hin und wieder auch etwas Forst. Bis Silbermühle folgt nurmehr gute Forstautobahn und hoch zur Velmerstot wie oben von mir beschrieben. Die Abfahrt nach Leopoldstal ist übrigens technisch einfach und kann bei Bedarf auch ohne Weiteres mit einer kleinen Stirnlampe (1W reicht völlig) angetreten werden. Gleiches gilt selbstverständlich auch für den Abschnitt westlich von Bevergern.

Ein durchschnittlicher Hobbybiker sollte, gescheite Verhältnisse vorausgesetzt, für die gesamte Strecke von Rheine bis Leopoldstal Bhf gut 10std reine Fahrtzeit einplanen. Bei fehlender Streckenkenntnis eher etwas mehr.

Lohnend ist auf jeden Fall auch ein Besuch der Preußischen Velmerstot (s.o.), schon allein wegen der phantastischen Aussicht vom dort befindlichen Turm. Dafür wäre dann zusätzlich etwas Zeit zu veranschlagen.

Solltest Du biwakieren wollen, bietet sich dafür die Schutzhütte am Luisenturm unmittelbar oberhalb Borgholzhsn an. Die Hütte ist auf drei Seiten geschlossen, nach Norden offen, und verfügt über eine umlaufende Bank. Übernachten ist dort ausdrücklich erlaubt. Dort befindet sich auch eine Art Kiosk, der aber nachts geschlossen ist. Der Sonnenuntergang muss vom Turm aus gesehen großartig sein.
Im Zentrum von Borgholzhsn gibt es zudem einen kleinen Markantmarkt, den ich insofern empfehlen kann, als man dort sein Rad auf Anfrage für die Dauer des Einkaufs im Bereich der Kasse abstellen kann. Außerdem gibt's da auch eine Backstube.


----------



## el_wood (16. September 2012)

Klasse! das ist doch mal eine Antwort mit echtem Informationsgehalt, 
um meine kleine Biwaktour zu planen. Ich werde den Hermannstrack nach GPS abfahren, 
und die von dir empfohlenen "Abstecher" auf alle Fälle mitnehmen. Mal sehen ob ich das
 mit dem Timing zum Sonnenuntergang am Turm hinbekomme, werd dann berichten, Danke


----------



## Tristero (20. September 2012)

el_wood schrieb:


> Klasse! das ist doch mal eine Antwort mit echtem Informationsgehalt,
> um meine kleine Biwaktour zu planen. Ich werde den Hermannstrack nach GPS abfahren,
> und die von dir empfohlenen "Abstecher" auf alle Fälle mitnehmen. Mal sehen ob ich das
> mit dem Timing zum Sonnenuntergang am Turm hinbekomme, werd dann berichten, Danke



Mach mal. Ist ne großartige Tour. Man glaubt nicht, dass man hier im Norden so gigantisch gut Biken kann. Aber man sollte die Strecke nicht unterschätzen. Sie ist lang und der Asphaltanteil ist im Hinblick auf die Gesamtlänge der Tour insbesondere bei den Anstiegen vernachlässigbar. Das ist in den Alpen oftmals anders. Daher würde ich auch bei zwei Tagen einen zeitigen Aufbruch anraten - nicht unbedingt bei Sonnenaufgang, aber eben auch nicht erst mittags. Die Tage werden nicht länger und es gibt unterwegs viel zu sehen. Da ist es schön, wenn man Zeit für die ein oder andere Pause hat.


----------



## Skvader (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habs vorletztes Wochenende an zwei Tagen gemacht. Bin in Rheine gestartet und am ersten Tag bis zum Luisenturm gefahrn, sollte ziemlich die Hälfte sein. Tatsächlich steht an der dort befindlichen Hütte irgendwas von "..soll ein Heim dir sein..", Sonnenuntergang von dort oben war wirklich klasse!
Leider ist der Luisenturm auch automobil gut zu erreichen, was mir dann nächtlichen Besuch verschafft hat, der mich mit der Taschenlampe angeleuchtet hat. Paar km westlich(zwischen Hankenüll und Johannisegge) davon ist ne Hütte mit "Lagerfeuer verboten"-Schild, da gibts zwar keine Aussicht aber evtl. mehr Ruhe.


----------



## el_wood (2. Mai 2013)

Tja, HW am Wochenende ist nicht so ratsam, das gilt wohl für die Hotspots wie für den Weg...


----------



## Tristero (10. Mai 2013)

Skvader schrieb:


> Ich habs vorletztes Wochenende an zwei Tagen gemacht. Bin in Rheine gestartet und am ersten Tag bis zum Luisenturm gefahrn, sollte ziemlich die Hälfte sein. Tatsächlich steht an der dort befindlichen Hütte irgendwas von "..soll ein Heim dir sein..", Sonnenuntergang von dort oben war wirklich klasse!
> Leider ist der Luisenturm auch automobil gut zu erreichen, was mir dann nächtlichen Besuch verschafft hat, der mich mit der Taschenlampe angeleuchtet hat. Paar km westlich(zwischen Hankenüll und Johannisegge) davon ist ne Hütte mit "Lagerfeuer verboten"-Schild, da gibts zwar keine Aussicht aber evtl. mehr Ruhe.



Wie fuhr es sich denn am Wochenende? Viel Volk unterwegs? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten von wegen Streckenbeschaffenheit?


----------



## Skvader (10. Mai 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Wie fuhr es sich denn am Wochenende? Viel Volk unterwegs? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten von wegen Streckenbeschaffenheit?


Viel Volk war vor allem rund um Bielefeld unterwegs, aber auf die Füße getreten ist man sich noch nicht. Viele Abschnitte, da wo keine Ballungszentren/Wanderparkplätze existieren, sind aber auch sehr einsam gewesen. Zwischen Halle und Bielefeld gibts einige demotivierende Anstiege (West nach Ost) aber insgesamt ist alles völlig fahrbar.
Ein paar navigatorische Schlüsselstellen gab es:
In Tecklenburg ist die Beschilderung nicht wirklich MTB-tauglich, da wird man eine Treppe hochgeschickt. Ich bin dann einfach der Straße gefolgt und an der A1 wieder eingestiegen; in Borgholzhausen an der Shell-Tankstelle rein und gleich wieder rechts, da bin ich auch zuerst falsch gefahren.
In Bielefeld bin ich an der Burg Sparrenberg lang gefahren, weil die auch hier die Beschilderung auf einmal weg war. INsgesamt ist jedoch aller 10 m  ein weißes H auf schwarzem Grund angebracht, sodass man den Weg auch ohne GPS gut findet.

Edith sagt: Sehe grade, dass du dich ja eventuell auskennen könntest..


----------



## Tristero (11. Mai 2013)

Skvader schrieb:


> Edith sagt: Sehe grade, dass du dich ja eventuell auskennen könntest..



Könnte man so sagen.  Der Trail in Tecklenburg ist übrigens sehr nett und die Treppe hat vielleicht 15 Stufen.Ich meinte mehr die aktuelle Beschaffenheit. Aber aus Deiner Antwort schließe ich mal: Ohne besondere Vorkommnisse. Bist Du die Anstiege zum H-Denkmal und am Silberbach hochgekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skvader (11. Mai 2013)

In Tecklenburg meinte ich die Wellentreppe. Die hat nicht nur 15 Stufen, welche ich in dem Moment nicht gewillt war hochzutragen.


----------



## Tristero (11. Mai 2013)

Skvader schrieb:


> In Tecklenburg meinte ich die Wellentreppe. Die hat nicht nur 15 Stufen, welche ich in dem Moment nicht gewillt war hochzutragen.



Kann es sein, dass Du vorher schon falsch gefahren bist - genauer gesagt den Abzweig am ehemaligen Panoramarestaurant Burggraf verpasst hast? In Richtung A1 ist die Wellentreppe nämlich eine Abfahrt auf der Südroute. Das wäre schade, weil Du dann die pittoreske Altstadt Tecklenburgs verpasst hättest. Die einzige Treppe bergauf liegt auf der Nordroute etwas weiter östlich am Abzweig der Grafenstraße von der L597:  http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=52.224032&lon=7.824334&zoom=18&layers=M


----------



## thomasbee (12. Mai 2013)

Aah,

ich krieg Heimweh nach Osnabrück so als Wirtschaftasylant hier in Bayern. Sagt mal, wäre das hier der brauchbare zugehörige GPS Track?

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.94864.html 

Edith:

Dies siegt besser aus?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uzqcaolxeehnnrqk 


Danke

.t


----------



## Tristero (12. Mai 2013)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Aah,
> 
> ich krieg Heimweh nach Osnabrück so als Wirtschaftasylant hier in Bayern. Sagt mal, wäre das hier der brauchbare zugehörige GPS Track?
> 
> ...



Auf den ersten Blick:

Beide nehmen östlich von Tecklenburg die etwas kürzere Südroute, was für Wanderer sicher sinnvoll ist. Mit dem Bike bevorzuge ich jedoch die ältere Nordroute über die Margarethenegge (westlichster 200er des Teutos und damit nordwestlichster 200er D'lands) und Leeden.

Beide haben den Gr. Freeden nicht drin, was inzwischen der offiziellen Wegführung entspricht, aber einen Frevel darstellt.

Der zweite Track geht nicht hoch zur Lippischen Velmerstot, sondern von Silbermühle nach Leopoldstal: geht gar nicht.


----------



## thomasbee (12. Mai 2013)

hi Tristero,

Danke für die Info. Hast Du vielleicht auch den richtigen Track irgendwo?

Danke, 

.t


----------



## Tristero (14. Mai 2013)

Leider nein. Hatte anfangs auch einen schlechten runtergeladen, später brauchte ich keinen mehr. Kannst Du Dir aber ganz leicht selber basteln, der H-Weg ist in der openmtbmap markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeoRC (14. Mai 2013)

der Hermannsweg ist "nur" der Hauptwanderweg durch den Teuto/Egge.
Links und Rechts gibt es sehr schöne Trails die dem Hermannsweg folgen.
Dieses wird als "Transteuto" gefahren.

Infos: http://transteuto.de/
GPS: http://transteuto.de/pages/gps.html

MEIN TIPP!!!

Wer am Ende des Weges den Spruch liest: 
"Komm gern zu mir doch schone mich. Denn alles hier, geschah für dich" 
der hat in geschafft.


----------



## Tristero (16. Mai 2013)

NeoRC schrieb:


> der Hermannsweg ist "nur" der Hauptwanderweg durch den Teuto/Egge.
> Links und Rechts gibt es sehr schöne Trails die dem Hermannsweg folgen.
> Dieses wird als "Transteuto" gefahren.
> 
> ...



Sieht ganz interessant aus. Ist aber letztlich was anderes. Und über manches kann man auch streiten.

Bist Du der Initiator der Tour? Ist der Track verifiziert? Ein paar Stellen sind in meiner Openmtbmap gar nicht als Weg verzeichnet:
1. Bei Lengerich der Aufstieg zum Steinbruch
2. Östlich der A33 der Aufstieg zum Hülsberg
3. Nordnordwestlich von Dissen die Südumfahrung des Asberg
4. Der Kammaufsteig nördlich Halle
5. Südwestlich von Berlebeck der Schlenker auf 400m
6. Und schließlich südöstlich davon der Aufstieg auf den Stemberg 

Vielleicht ein paar Anmerkungen darüber hinaus:
1) Von dem Schlenker bei Brochterbeck zum Aufstieg auf den Kamm nach Tecklenburg halte ich wenig, weil da Schieben angesagt ist.

2) Tecklenburg kann man so machen, wobei ich finde, dass das die schönste von allen Ortsdurchfahrten ist.

3) Die Umfahrung von Borgholzhausen und das anschließende Weglassen der Burg spart bestimmt etwas Zeit und ist touristisch kein großer Verlust. Allerdings gehe ich in Borgholzhausen immer einkaufen...

4) Der Schlenker an der A2 rund um "Auf dem Polle" ist bestimmt gut (kenne ich nicht), kostet aber vermutlich noch ein paar Körner?

5) Die Variante an der Velmerstot ist natürlich geschickt, wenn noch Zeit bleibt, unten in der Silbermühle etwas zu sich zu nehmen

Wieviele Fahrer waren denn da in den letzten Jahren so dabei?


----------

